# Anyone use one of those infomercial machines?



## Aikikitty (Sep 25, 2003)

Does anyone have or use one of those infomercial fitness machines?  Or what about exercise machines that aren't from TV like treadmills?  Do you use them or are they collecting dust?

My parents bought Tony Little's Gazelle around Christmas last year and my mom and I LOVE it!!!  :inlove:   We originally got it because my dad (who needs to loose some weight) said he would do it and he has----twice! :shrug:  My mom and I both use to Gazelle a lot especially on non-dojo days.  It really gives a good workout and makes us sweat.  

We've also have had a exercise bike that I usually do around an hour, sometimes longer every day (or almost every day) for many, many years.

So...what do you guys have?  Total Body Gym?  Richard Simmons videos? >shudder<

Robyn


----------



## lvwhitebir (Sep 26, 2003)

I own a Total Gym that I use about once a week at my school.  I only use it for specific exercises that are difficult or impossible to do otherwise.  For example, we do chin-ups, pull-ups, seated rows, and some overhead presses.  In general I like the machine, but it's use is limited once you reach a certain strength level.

WhiteBirch


----------



## Kroy (Sep 26, 2003)

I bought the BowFlex last year and I love it. You wont get huge with it but it definately tones the body and it has a alot of different exercises. I still go to the gym but it's good to have it when I feel like training alone. My girlfreind also loves it.


----------



## gman (Nov 6, 2003)

We had a bowflex for about a year. It was a good machine. We sold it though because I like the atmosphere of going to the gym more. My wife bought a Gizelle she used it a few times now it collects dust in the garage.


----------



## Quick Sand (Nov 6, 2003)

My brother bought the Gazelle last year but returned it after only a few tries because both he and his wife found it through off their balance when they got off it. Now they have the total gym and an eliptical trainer. They swear they use the stuff but it looks awefully dusty to me.


----------



## Aikikitty (Nov 6, 2003)

Actually, it felt weird to get off the Gazelle the first several times but as we kept doing it, we soon got used to it and there hasn't been any weird balance thing after the first week or two.  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 7, 2003)

It all looks tempting, but nothing replaces free weights, and running.:asian:


----------



## lvwhitebir (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *It all looks tempting, but nothing replaces free weights, and running.:asian: *



It's amazing that people will pay over $500 for a machine that will collect dust in 3 months instead of using the money for some free weights and a bench.  Better yet, get a short-term gym membership where you can try different exercises and machines usually with the assistance of a trainer.  Then in a few months see if you still are doing it and should get home equipment.

WhiteBirch


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lvwhitebir _
> *It's amazing that people will pay over $500 for a machine that will collect dust in 3 months instead of using the money for some free weights and a bench.  Better yet, get a short-term gym membership where you can try different exercises and machines usually with the assistance of a trainer.  Then in a few months see if you still are doing it and should get home equipment.
> 
> WhiteBirch *



I think it really comes down to motivation. Some people can't do it alone, and it's tough, I'll admit that. If they had it, they'd be using the stuff.:asian:


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 17, 2004)

I must be the queen of exercise gadgets.  Well, there are times when there is no class available or I need training as in efficient extra training in weak areas or just exercise.  We have a treadmill that we use the most.  I got an ellyptical machine for Christmas, for when my knee is bad so that I can exercise. Sold my stationery bike, too uncomfortable, loud and boring. 

Have a TotalGym which helped upper body a ton but don't use it so much anymore since pushups aren't a problem anymore. But it helps with other technique strength too about once a week. I have my punching/kick stationary bag. I got an ab roller, long before TKD when abs were really weak. I also got one of those rolling wheels with handles on it  ab slide- that was good too but didn't feel any improvement after a while.  I also got the 6 Sec. Ab thing and that is good because my abs get a little sore afterward but is hard to position right, really have to concentrate. Still working with that thing. Why all these abs things, well before my last test, I was trying to improve my abs for jumping ability. 
So, I don't watch informercials anymore unless I can help it. Enough is enough.


----------



## MikeMartial (Jun 19, 2004)

Don't own anything myself, but a gym membership.  I'll admit, if I had the space, I'd probably own one of those big gym balls, a wobble board, and some free weights.


  One thing I am looking into re-creating (or, ripping off, heh)  Is a pulley-type system for increasing standing flexibility.  I'd heard anecdotal reports that it works quit well.  Basically, a pulley attatched to a high point with a rope.  Attach to one foot, kick/stretch, pulling on the othr end.  For the life of me I can't remember the brand-name of the device.

   Anyone ever use it?


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 20, 2004)

MikeMartial said:
			
		

> One thing I am looking into re-creating (or, ripping off, heh)  Is a pulley-type system for increasing standing flexibility.  I'd heard anecdotal reports that it works quit well.  Basically, a pulley attatched to a high point with a rope.  Attach to one foot, kick/stretch, pulling on the othr end.  For the life of me I can't remember the brand-name of the device.
> 
> Anyone ever use it?



We use these bungee cord like ripcords, we use two with partners and attach them(velcro) to legs.  I suppose something could be rigged with a pulley, but don't know of a specific brand with that setup. Try Century MA Supply. I just do isometric splits after workouts, do alot of double sidekicks 100 per leg. I went from hardly any flexibiity to near splits in 8 years...long process.  Lifting then pressing down as a partner holds helps. (also with that strap bungee thing)  I have gotten alot out of the sidekicks strengthening the opposing leg, my kick is slowly going up. I have hard time with the left and holding it with my bad knee but I can kick to head level now.  Good luck...


----------

